# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  ayuda!!!!

## jesuselviar

hola, el otro dia entre en "el chino" y me compre unos billetes de euros (falsos,pero que parecen reales) xxl.
la verdad es k no se pork los compre, simplemente es k eran mu grandes y los encontre graciosos.
¿valen estos billetes para algun numero,comico?
ayudaaa!!!! :001 07:

----------


## Pulgas

Te swervirán o no dependiendo de tus conocimientos e imaginación.
Puedes hacer transformaciones de billete, apariciones, desapariciones, billete roto y recompuesto... En fin, infinidad de juegos.

(Pd.: por favor, no escribas on abreviaturas, que esto no es un chat ni un sms. Gracias  :Wink1: )

----------


## Jimmy MX

Pides un billete prestado, lo desapareces con fp o con el método que mas te guste, juegas un rato con eso, cuando te lo pidan de nuevo apareces el billete enorme como quieras y lo devuelves, vuelves a jugar con eso, despues transformas el falso en el real, después preguntas que si es el billete que te dieron, cuando te digan que si tu dices: "ha gracias" y lo guardas en tu bolsillo, claro que despues lo devuelves.
Hay infinidad de ideas es cuestión de buscarle y pensarle

----------

